Ask HN: What have you used to short Bitcoin? - ransom1538
======
Cypher
It's too late to short BTC now, even if it goes down to $1000 the reward of 3x
out weights to risk of 100x

~~~
ransom1538
Thanks! But really I am just looking for the technical. Like _how_ people are
doing it.

